# It's National Ice Cream Month! What's Your Favorite?



## OneEyedDiva (Jul 20, 2021)

Anyone who knows me well knows I love ice cream. it's my favorite food ever. My favorite is Haagen Daz vanilla, next their rum raison. Our local supermarket doesn't always have those two flavors but they do have sales frequently. I "discovered" that their brand, a Shoprite brand, Bowl & Basket has good ice cream too. So currently that's my second favorite brand.

I knew July was a special month...my son, mother, several cousins and my friend (one of my favorite entertainers) were born in July.  And 7-Eleven always gives away free slurpees in honor of my sons birthday (7/11).  LOL In fact this year they're doing it the entire month of July in celebration of their 94th birthday. Honoring Ice Cream month just makes it special-er (I know that's not a word ). There are good sales on ice cream products in my area; it seems every brand is on sale at once. Have you noticed any in yours? What is your favorite ice cream brand and flavor?


----------



## IrisSenior (Jul 20, 2021)

I like Kawartha Dairy and the flavour is Bordeaux Cherry.


----------



## PamfromTx (Jul 20, 2021)

Vanilla !!!!  And my favorite is a simple HEB brand.


----------



## Pink Biz (Jul 20, 2021)

*Haagen Daz coffee ice cream*


----------



## Aunt Bea (Jul 20, 2021)

Vanilla

I buy Breyer’s Carb Smart as a concession to my diabetes.


----------



## Devi (Jul 20, 2021)

Häagen-Dazs coffee
Häagen-Dazs chocolate

<sigh>


----------



## CinnamonSugar (Jul 20, 2021)

Mint chocolate chip is my favorite flavor.  Coffee ice cream is good too


----------



## Lewkat (Jul 20, 2021)

Fresh peach made the old fashioned way.


----------



## SeaBreeze (Jul 20, 2021)

Baskin Robbins Pralines and Cream


----------



## dobielvr (Jul 20, 2021)

I have a few faves...it just depends on my mood.

At our local Cold Stone, I have them put together a vanilla bean and cherries in to an  ice cream for me.  They mix it up on a cold stone slab.
Sometimes, I get jamoca (?) almond fudge..  And, an old stand by..rocky road.


----------



## Ken N Tx (Jul 21, 2021)

Butter Pecan...


----------



## katlupe (Jul 21, 2021)

Ice cream is my favorite food too! My favorites change. Currently Tops Buffalo Tracks is in top place. Second is Byrne Dairy's Holy Cow or Up All Night. Up All Night is made with coffee ice cream. I will always choose the soft serve twists if stopping at one of those little ice cream stands. I love those.

Now see what you did? Not even 8:00, and I am dreaming about ice cream!


----------



## hollydolly (Jul 21, 2021)

Haagen Daz - strawberry & cream.. but they've stopped doing it here, and replaced it with strawberry cheesecake... ( I don't like that)... **


----------



## Pecos (Jul 21, 2021)

Hands down it is Haagen Dax vanilla.
Butter pecan comes in second.


----------



## Pinky (Jul 21, 2021)

Kawartha Dairy is our fave place to go for ice cream. Pumpkin pie is a winner, but only available seasonally.
Grape is my all-time favourite, but is no longer available at the dairy on Danforth Ave


----------



## GAlady (Jul 21, 2021)

Everything at Cold Stone Creamery.


----------



## fmdog44 (Jul 21, 2021)

COLD


----------



## debodun (Jul 21, 2021)

More like "what isn't", but so far I really like the store brand of peanut butter ripple.


----------



## hollydolly (Jul 21, 2021)

I just looked in the freezer and I have Cornish salted chocolate ice lollies... A tub of  Supermarket own Brand Strawberries & Cream,  a box of  peppermint ice lollies coated in dark chocolate, some strawberry mini Viennettas.. and some vegan strawberry splits for the odd occasion the o/h eats ice-cream


----------



## dobielvr (Jul 21, 2021)

GAlady said:


> Everything at Cold Stone Creamery.
> 
> View attachment 174829


I see you're a fan of Cold Stone Creamery too...  

I love that they'll create anything your little heart desires.


----------



## charry (Jul 21, 2021)

Coffee, or walnut


----------



## AnnieA (Jul 21, 2021)

Homemade frozen custard.  Either vanilla or with pureed fresh peaches added.


----------



## Don M. (Jul 21, 2021)

Chocolate ice cream, for me.  I have a couple of small scoops nearly every evening.


----------



## debodun (Jul 21, 2021)

A local restaurant also has a soft ice cream and other treats at a take-out window in the summer. They have two twist flavors of soft available - vanilla and chocolate or coffee and raspberry. I never understood that. It seems to me vanilla and raspberry *or* chocolate and coffee would be a better pairing. But if you have a giant ice cream cone on your roof, I guess you can do it any way you want.


----------



## Manatee (Jul 21, 2021)

Dulce de Leche is excellent.  We get it at Publix.


----------



## Gaer (Jul 21, 2021)

i don't eat ice cream because it's too fattening
But, I kept seeing the thread here on the forum, so I had to run to the store and buy some!
You  guys are evil!  hahaha!


----------



## hollydolly (Jul 21, 2021)

I shouldn't be clicking on an ice-cream thread at racing towards midnight..  even tho' it's as hot as hell in here... .. sitting on my hands so as not to go and get some from the freezer..


----------



## timoc (Jul 21, 2021)

I don't give a hoot what time it is, I'm having some now, it's my third lot today. Mmm.


----------



## hollydolly (Jul 21, 2021)

timoc said:


> I don't give a hoot what time it is, I'm having some now, it's my third lot today. Mmm.


You'll be sick,you greedy young man... no more sweets for you for the rest of the week... 

Ok... maybe I'll let ya, seeing as it's so hot tonight...


----------

